# Kribensis dwarf cichlids



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at some photos of my Kribensis fish:

Kribensis young femalehttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Kribensis young malehttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


__
https://flic.kr/p/mjANf3
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/mjzvKk
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/mjyGEk
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/mjzutT
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/mjAPsJ
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/mjyQb2
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Rainbowric (Jul 28, 2013)

Igor 

Very nice fish and great photography!


----------

